# Tire pressure system not working on front driver side



## richsbca (Dec 15, 2019)

Hello,

I got into my 2016 Cruze second generation about a month ago and noticed the tire symbol on the dash. It had 1 wheel not displaying the pressure while the other 3 were. I have a learn tool and noticed that during the relearn process the front driver side would not give a horn blast when the relearn tool was near and the other 3 did. Since I can't get the relearn process to complete I have no pressure read out on the monitor screen in the dash. I replaced the driver's side sensor and am still not able to detect the driver's front sensor. What gives?? Is there a pick-up mounted on the car for each wheel?


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, the TPMS is on the backside of each valve stem/ They have a battery that usually lasts 4 or 5 years. When they quit working, you usually end up replacing all 4 as a set.


----------



## richsbca (Dec 15, 2019)

I guess I'll try rotating the tires. My lunch tool shows that all the sensors are communicating an ID and that the left rear sensor position is not learned. Again very strange how the tire in the left front will not cause a horn blast where all the others do. I've already replaced this sensor so it's new, but I guess I could have gotten a defect. There doesn't seem to be much info out there so I suspect these are just a PITA. I'll post anything I learn from this for the sake of others.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

New sensors have to be programmed.

They don't just install and sync up.


----------



## richsbca (Dec 15, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> New sensors have to be programmed.
> 
> They don't just install and sync up.


Though I've never done it on my Launch scan tool, it does have a reset/relearn function where it causes the car to go into learn mode. It also lists 2 data banks listing sensor location, pressure, position, etc (lots of other crap in there!). It did seem to reset I think... But obviously not cause it says 1 sensor's position is not learned... Foo!

Can anyone tell me if there is something you need to do to the sensor to make it sync? Seems like my scan tool gets an ID for each sensor and they all have different numbers that are several characters long. 

Thank you guys for your comments so far! I have on my list to order 3 more sensors as suggested and I'm hoping to know more about any sensor config procedures that I'm missing.

Thanks again!


----------

